# The new hagen co2 regulator?!!



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Does anyone know or heard about the new and upcoming Hagen co2 regulator for planted tanks? Is it really true that they are finally coming up with their own??


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Anyone knows ?? Please comment


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I think this is what your refering to.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17414&highlight=hagen

You can contact Hagen directly via their website. I find they are fantastic at responding/supporting their customers.
http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/index.html
--
Paul


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

That looks really awesome! But it can provide CO2 for tanks only up to 15 gallons.... 

I heard that Hagen is releasing their own Co2 regulator that u can use with any cylinder and whatever size the tank.... something similar to Milwaukee's MA957.... 

Are they really releasing it?


----------

